# Aktuelles Erreichbarkeitsproblem bei Free-AV?



## Stalker2002 (19 Oktober 2004)

Ich wollte gerade für einen neuen Rechner Antivir runterladen, aber www.free-av.de und *.com sind nicht erreichbar. Der Internet-Updater bekommt auch keine Update-Infos. Irgendwas Großes™ muß da auf's Kabel gefallen sein...

MfG
L.
(besorgt)


----------



## technofreak (20 Oktober 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas Großes™ muß da auf's Kabel gefallen sein...





> tracert www.free-av.de
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu free-av.de [62.146.66.180]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> ...



sieht nach Netzproblemen aus, bis nach Nürnberg  IP=212.123.127.101 geht es 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher nicht. Da ist der Server oder ein Router/Switch im Colo-RZ im Eimer.
Die letzte IP ist eine vom IP-Exchange RZ in Nürnberg, wo Free-AV gehostet ist.
Hmm, ich seh' gerade per trace, das die Adressen der Downloadserver für die Updates an anderen IPs hängenbleiben, die auch im IP-Exchange RZ liegen, allerdings in anderen Netzsegmenten...
Brennt da was?

MfG
L.
(ernsthaft besorgt)


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Oktober 2004)

Geht wieder.

MfG
L.


----------

